# Lifters, push rods and valves for cam



## Dawson Babb (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello, I am wondering what kind of lifters, push rods and valves you all would recommend for a cam build on a 2005 6.0 GTO, all stock internals, getting brand new connecting rod bearings, crank bearings, and all new gaskets for the whole motor, right now I have headers, 3 inch spin tech exhaust all the way back, vararam intake and tune, right now it is making 405 hp and 364 torque to the rear wheels. I was looking at Comp Cams Thumpr that is 219/233 553/536, I WAS WONDERING WHAT LIFTERS, PUSH RODS AND VALVES YOU GUYS WOULD RECOMMEND if I were to take the stock heads, and have them polished, milled and ported, trying to get ideas for the best route, thank you.


----------

